# Lotta Mint!



## vcasey (Sep 28, 2009)

I have 2 big pots with spearmint growing in them and noticed the other day they needed to be trimmed back. Not wanting to waste that wonderful smelling mint I decided to try to make some homemade mint extract. Next bunch or 2 I'll try to dry and after that maybe just a simple mint mead.


----------



## moto-girl (Sep 28, 2009)

Its so pretty in the jar. How long do you leave it in there?


----------



## vcasey (Sep 28, 2009)

I have read anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months, to leave it in full sun and put it in a dark corner and shake it every few days. So I have no idea and will just find some middle ground.
VC


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 28, 2009)

Heellloooo Mojito's!


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2009)

You grow it inside the jar with the lid shut? Huh, never hard of that.


----------



## vcasey (Sep 28, 2009)

wade said:


> You grow it inside the jar with the lid shut? Huh, never hard of that.



Yep it grows in vodka!


----------

